# Looking for a Hawker tempest!



## Robbbie1984 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey, 
I'm looking to build a 1/48 Hawker Tempest but struggling to find a kit. I know Eduard did a limited edition run on their kit and would be my preferred choice of build. Does anyone know where I would find a kit as struggled to find so far?

Many thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2013)

Check here...



1/48 Eduard 1169 Tempest Mk.V Limited Edition | eBay

1 48 Eduard 1169 Tempest MK V Limited Edition | eBay


----------



## Airframes (Mar 4, 2013)

One of those which is so popular, they sell out immediately - but not popular enough for a main stream manufacturer to do!!!
I saw a couple on e-bay over the weekend, but no doubt they'll go for silly prices (a 1/48th Defiant I bid on went for £72 yesterday!!).
The only other kit was the old Esci example, on which the Eduard was originally based, although vastly improved, but again, they are hard to find. I managed to get one from King Kit a couple of years back for a very low price - but I've checked, and they don't have either at the moment.
I guess it's pray that Eduard re-issue it, or another company release one, and meanwhile, keep checking the outlets such as King Kit, Kit Krazy, and e-bay.


----------



## Robbbie1984 (Mar 4, 2013)

I've tried a place local time in Birmingham who are quite helpful and have said they'll try and find one but I'll have a look at those too! Yeah, it's very strange as its an amazing aircraft and I can always imagine popular among builders!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2013)

If you're patient, it's possible Eduard will produce it again. They've done it before with this kit. Keep checking their future releases newsletter on their website.


----------

